# John Deere 220E



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have lusted over the John Deere 220E for quite some time, but had the opportunity to pick one up a few weeks ago. It seems to be in great shape - it was manufactured in September of 2011 and has just over 700 hours on the clock.

This video explains some of its awesome features like the quick adjust cutting height, on-board backlapping and adjustable frequency of clip. It has a Honda GX120 engine, turf conditioner (groomer) and a generous 0.125 - 1.43" HOC range.

Needless to say, I'm pretty excited about it. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

That's a sexy beast - congrats!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> That's a sexy beast - congrats!


+1


----------



## tbdh20 (Feb 28, 2017)

Congrats! Very excited for you, it could not have found a better home/lawn!


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

tbdh20 said:


> Congrats! Very excited for you, it could not have found a better home/lawn!


I beg to differ, it would look really nice at my place!


----------



## AdamC (Feb 10, 2017)

Congratulations, nice mower!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very Nice mower you got there Ware!!! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it as the season progresses along.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm copying this over from another thread for posterity:

The 220E front roller has (7) positions that yield overlapping HOC ranges. The HOC is then micro-adjusted by raising/lowering the rear roller. Per the manual, the max HOC is 1.42" with GTC (groomer) or 1.30" without.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Congrats on the new unit. I have tried to catch one of these at auction several times. Looking forward to hearing how you like it. Would like to join the club this season if I'm lucky.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Ware what do you prefer this JD or your Swardman?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

dmouw said:


> Ware what do you prefer this JD or your Swardman?


I think his toro is his answer :lol:


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Oops just realized this was a year old.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The Swardman is very nice, but I'm still a little partial to my Toro GM1600, because wide stripes. :mrgreen:

In all seriousness, they both have their pros and cons.


----------



## ahartzell (May 18, 2017)

@Ware I've looked hard at the 220E too for the same reasons...floating head plus electric reel drive is intriguing. Just looks so clean and does't seem to have a lot of moving parts

Yea it's a year old thread LOL


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ask @Thor865 what he thinks about it....he has the one Ware had. I think it's doing very nicely for him.


----------

